# Upgrading lathe



## kweinert (Dec 8, 2015)

I have the HF 12x33 lathe - the one with a stand.

In general I really like this one and it's worked well for me.

However, I have recently noticed that when I put larger blanks on it I can easily stall it out. Larger as in a 10-11" wet walnut blank rough cut to size with a chain saw.

Would it help to put a larger motor on it? It has 3/4 HP installed.

And if I do put a larger motor on it, would it be a major deal to add a switch for reversing (presuming a reversible motor of course.)

Any thoughts appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2015)

Adding a larger motor might be a possibility but I'm really thinking that by the time you source a larger motor, Reversible if possible you might end up with sinking a lot of money into a lathe that will might still have some shortcomings. I'd recommend starting to scour craigslist for a bigger machine and then selling the old one once it's replaced. I had the same issue with a 12x24 from Rockler when I first started.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 8, 2015)

Just a thought. If every thing on the lathe is engineered for a 3/4 hp motor, the lathe may not be able to support a more powerful motor. I don't believe you will be happier with a bigger motor.
Just a thought.
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 9, 2015)

Are you stalling the motor....or is the belt slipping.....if you like the lathe I would go for additional hp. for reverse you need to do a double pole double throw switch as well....assuming 240v configured if not a single pole double throw switch......
Heck let's go for it !!


----------



## kweinert (Dec 9, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Are you stalling the motor....or is the belt slipping.....if you like the lathe I would go for additional hp. for reverse you need to do a double pole double throw switch as well....assuming 240v configured if not a single pole double throw switch......
> Heck let's go for it !!



Stalling, belt doesn't slip.

Well, actually, how could I tell the difference if I don't have the cover off and can see the belt?

With that walnut blank mounted on there it's quite easy to stop it turning and even the slight application of pressure with the tool will noticeably slow everything down.


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 9, 2015)

I just feel like the belt mat be slipping ......3/4 has a bit of umph to it and to just stall it that easy ummmm hard to believe.....can ya have someone else present while you turn briefly with eyes or hand on the motor ........might try a touch of belt dressing.....just thinking

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 9, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> I just feel like the belt mat be slipping ......3/4 has a bit of umph to it and to just stall it that easy ummmm hard to believe.....can ya have someone else present while you turn briefly with eyes or hand on the motor ........might try a touch of belt dressing.....just thinking


Kweinert


----------



## CWS (Dec 9, 2015)

@Sidecar has more electrical experience than me so I think he is closer to having the answer for this problem than me. But I am taller

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 16, 2015)

I have the same lathe, there has to be some safe guard in the motor that causes it. Anytime I have a big blank on there, have to take reallllll light passes or you'll hear a click and it'll slow down, annoying as heck. One guy in my turning club is trying to sell me his jet 1642, don't have $1400 to blow at the moment though. Think I might buy a grizzly next year, hopefully they send a 10% coupon right after I do a show that's hopefully successful so I'll have every reason to upgrade haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 16, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> I have the same lathe, there has to be some safe guard in the motor that causes it. Anytime I have a big blank on there, have to take reallllll light passes or you'll hear a click and it'll slow down, annoying as heck. One guy in my turning club is trying to sell me his jet 1642, don't have $1400 to blow at the moment though. Think I might buy a grizzly next year, hopefully they send a 10% coupon right after I do a show that's hopefully successful so I'll have every reason to upgrade haha.


That click you here is a set of contacts that allow the starting capacitor to be in the circuit until a certain rpm is acheived and they open once that rpm reached and that is the click you hear. So when that rpm drops below that set rpm the starting capacitor will once again be brought into the loop by those contacts closing , again the click you hear , I have seen many motors that are not to totaly enclosed act like the motor has gone bad because those contacts can no longer move because of the contamination of the mechanism with foreign material ......a good blow job generally does wonders.
Look closely at the specs of a new motor as there is many options to go with to get you around this problem but one has to look at cost to......can't find the word cheap in any motors even the cheap ones

Sidecar

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 16, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> ......a good blow job generally does wonders.



Wiser words have never been spoken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 16, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Wiser words have never been spoken.


I generally don't have many wise words but sure thank ya for the nod ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 16, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Look closely at the specs of a new motor as there is many options to go with to get you around this problem but one has to look at cost to......can't find the word cheap in any motors even the cheap ones Sidecar



That's part of my dilemma - I don't know enough to be confident of what I'd replace it with. Which means that I probably won't do anything but recognize that I once again paid attention to my pocketbook and under bought.

I do keep the air hose handy and the motor gets blown out quite often.

Still, it is a step up from my last lathe which had an odd spindle size so nothing I owned fit. And adaptors just made it more difficult to get stuff done.

Just live with turning smaller stuff or getting used to having larger stuff take a lot longer to get done. It's all experience when you come down to it.

Thanks for your input, it's much appreciated.


----------



## ClintW (Dec 16, 2015)

You could keep an eye on CL for a used motor of similar size. Or a farm duty.
Not sure on feelings but I had always thought an induction motor would be real nice, as they need no venting. Thereby the guts inside stay nice and clean and in good working order.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 16, 2015)

kweinert said:


> That's part of my dilemma - I don't know enough to be confident of what I'd replace it with. Which means that I probably won't do anything but recognize that I once again paid attention to my pocketbook and under bought.
> 
> I do keep the air hose handy and the motor gets blown out quite often.
> 
> ...


Well heck thats no dilemma..........you wanna talk about not knowing anything , heck i wander around this site and see the work you guys do and just stare in awwwww , anyway if for some reason you see the motor on the lathe copy down the info off the tag ( model , serial and frame numbers mostly ) betcha we can turn up something pretty rapidly , hey might even have something out in the shop .......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 16, 2015)

kweinert said:


> That's part of my dilemma - I don't know enough to be confident of what I'd replace it with. Which means that I probably won't do anything but recognize that I once again paid attention to my pocketbook and under bought.
> 
> I do keep the air hose handy and the motor gets blown out quite often.
> 
> ...


hey i just pulled that lathe up on the box here.........oh i'm think'n its a #56 frame cant see all of it but think thats it , which is good ! heck lets be look'n for a good 1 hp. motor i think you said you wanted to reverse it to , let me kinda get some numbers on switches and stuff , just get the info on the old motor and post it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 17, 2015)

Told you he knew more about electricity. But l'm still taller

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Dec 17, 2015)

From what I can see mine doesn't have a name plate on it. It is 120v, 3/4 HP, 1700 RPM. I downloaded the manual and looked at the picture of the exploded parts view. It has two screws on the head end that fasten to a bracket that holds it to the headstock.

Is there much difference between 3/4HP and 1HP? I see that most people that make motor changes go to treadmill motors, not sure why.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2015)

Tread mill motors are usually DC power and can be variably speed controlled. But for the inexperienced it is not an easy swap. It is a great upgrade though as DC motors have long life and high torque.


----------



## David Hill (Jan 1, 2016)

My advice is to just go for a bigger lathe. I started with one exactly like yours to see if I liked turning--without a large investment. Well I did _really _did like it so I quickly exceeded the capacity of that lathe on a regular basis. Think you'll be disappointed spending more $$ to get and retrofit a bigger motor and wiring on a cheaply made frame with a Reeves type drive--believe me I thought about it too and just upgraded.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

